# 2006 Gap Gallop Century



## Gimpy00Wang (May 28, 2006)

So....who's going? It's coming up fast! For those not in the know, here's info:

http://www.lehighwheelmen.org/events.htm#gapgal

- Chris


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

i'm signed up!!!! this is my first gap gallop, all the guys at Genesis Bikes in easton talked me into doing it...so i'm bringing my little brother for his first century. It should be fun, the route goes directly through my back yard basically


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

BUMP...anyone else doing this tommorow? i'm now doing it with my coach as a wind-down to the season. I hear climbing blue mountain is killer though, should be fun even though my legs arent in top form


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (May 28, 2006)

Well...I'm in and so are (3) of my buds so if nothing else, we'll have (6) people!  The GG can be pretty busy when the weather is nice -- like it should be tomorrow. We're planning on getting there between 7-7:15 and getting on the road by 8:00. I'm riding a Trek 5200 w/Ksyrium ES's & yellow tires. If you see me, feel free to say hi. 

- Chris


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah we're planning on getting there around 7:30 and on the road by 8 as well...oneee problem, i have a huge adjustment problem with my derailluer that i just found out about. I'm an okay mechanic, but do you think someone tommorow morning can help me out? Or else i am SOL

i'll be on a specialized allez with white bar tape, white saddle, silver neuvations...and my coach will be on a Giant TCR with aero bars, i'll keep my eye out for ya. I'll definately be rocking my LiveSTRONG jersey and cool yellow hat underneath my helmet haha.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

HOLY CRAP....beautiful day, HARD course (tonsssss of climbing), and cool people.

i had a great time, finished 103.7 miles in about 5:45....not scorching by any means but with that much climbing, i'll take what i can get!

there were some sudden climbs from mile 45+ that were toughhh, and Blue Mountain Climb wasnt as bad as i thought it would be. I hit 51mph on the descent haha, i REALLY wanna climb the tougher side sometime soon

GapGallop Century gets an A+


----------

